# My little buddy is getting the hang of this fly fishing thing



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Great work Whipray!


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

Spotted, cast, and fought all by himself. I didn't see the damn thing until he strip-set it and it blew up. 
Quote of the trip: "Daddy, what do I do when it gets to the bright green line?"


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Hot 30 inch reds can get to the backing sometimes. He will not forget that one for a while.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Start em young and train em right.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

I was a little surprised it got him into the backing, but I checked the reel after we released the fish. I just had a new SA Amplitude put on that reel at my local shop...my fault for not checking the drag after.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Tx_Whipray said:


> ...my fault for not checking the drag after.


TV drag eh? *lol*

I've been known to hook my daughter into small jacks with the drag on the spinning rod set very light. Good fun... 

Am trying to get her to try the fly rod.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Very Nice! And, dare I say, another picture possibility for the next photo contest.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Nice job, JR. Whip! Quality fish no matter the age of the angler. 

Dad, you're getting him primed perfectly to eventually swap out places on the bow.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

Oh yea, I've got a lot of time on the front of the boat on my account. It will be another year or two before I can start to collect, though. To be honest, I probably get a bigger kick out of watching him catch them now that I do catching them myself.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

Wow!!!!!! Great job, Dad and Whipray Jr.!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Very nice! So much better than a popping cork.


----------



## Dallas Furman (May 13, 2018)

Very nice. An experience neither of you will forget soon.


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Tx_Whipray said:


> Oh yea, I've got a lot of time on the front of the boat on my account. It will be another year or two before I can start to collect, though. To be honest, I probably get a bigger kick out of watching him catch them now that I do catching them myself.


Can’t agree more! Get a better kick at seeing my daughter hooking into a red sight fishing than I do myself.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

Picked up a couple more in Rockport yesterday


----------



## Dallas Furman (May 13, 2018)

Awesome


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Nice work. I like the bow ballast idea.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Nice work! My nearly 14 yr old is about there as well. Tying machine right now. It's fun to watch them get amped.


----------

